# Boat Burglary with video (Know them?)



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Escambia County Sheriff's Office
** Please Share**
Early Saturday Morning deputies responded to a possible burglary in progress at Sabine Marina on Pensacola Beach Blvd. Two white males dressed in hoodies were observed burglarizing a boat. Some of the stolen items were later recovered. Investigators are currently looking for two white males in connection with this burglary.

Anyone having any information regarding this crime should contact Crime Stoppers at (850) 433-STOP.
VIDEO: http://youtu.be/K37zHiCdfo8


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Was someone in the boat when it happened or do they leave their TV on all the time?*


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

I would try and get help from channel 3 in a matter of seconds someone will recognize them.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Pretty good face shot of that one clown, maybe a run on the local news will help peg him.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Where is all that high dollar Big Brother face recognition software that we brag about?


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I saw it on Facebook. More people there than watch Channel 3!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

TURTLE said:


> *Was someone in the boat when it happened or do they leave their TV on all the time?*


They might have it on a timer? Or maybe the burglars turned it on for fun?

With that video, these turds will be in court soon.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I wound be looking at people who know the owner of that boat or his kids, they seem like they knew exactly what boat they were going for


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

With that face shot, they will be caught soon. Probably someone who knows the owner.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Geez guys, they were probably just Geocaching.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

ESCAMBIA PIO shared this via Google+

Well, 5 people saw it..


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Not trying to be the smartest guy in the room here, but did anyone notice what was playing on the TV??? I'm pretty sure the video is a commercial for the video monitoring system. The older guy in the video shows the two younger guys a camera mounted on the helm and then shows them his lap top... Take a look around 1:55 on the video...


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

American Pickers


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

After further review, I think it just a coincidence. Maybe the owner had something set up so that video would automatically play to scare off thieves...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Catchin Hell said:


> Not trying to be the smartest guy in the room here, but did anyone notice what was playing on the TV??? I'm pretty sure the video is a commercial for the video monitoring system. The older guy in the video shows the two younger guys a camera mounted on the helm and then shows them his lap top... Take a look around 1:55 on the video...


Whoa!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Kenton said:


> American Pickers


+1. Definitely American Pickers. Maybe the two in the hoodies were just "pickin" for treasures.....


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I just put up a freeze frame of the shitheads that robbed that boat. 
I'm sure they are local.
On the right side of the screen the most recent pictures added


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone found out or recognize those kids. I freeze framed their pics in the recent photos then this thread disappeared shortly after . I had to search for it using the search icon. Way to good of pictures not to post them all over town . Get the news involved. Crime stoppers should offer up an award if caught. If crime stoppers even exist in florida. They do in alabama and will offer an award for the information that leads to a conviction. 

People that steal drive me crazy. I'm not the biggest fan of the police myself, but I hate thieves. And I really hope with these good pics it will help bust their ass here real soon. Those kids I'm sure live in that area and I would be willing to bet they had been on that boat before. It just seemed they knew where they were going and what they were going in to get.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice video, hoope they get these two Punks!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Nice video, hoope they get these two Punks!


Goto recent photos and there is their picture close up.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> Goto recent photos and there is their picture close up.


Thnx


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Flguy32514 said:


> I wound be looking at people who know the owner of that boat or his kids, they seem like they knew exactly what boat they were going for


This^^! They knew right where they were going.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I wonder


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> If crime stoppers even exist in florida. They do in alabama and will offer an award for the information that leads to a conviction.
> .


Crimestoppers is very active in the ecsd. Call them and see what, if anything, they can help with. Officer Jeff Cutaio(pronounced cut-a-o) is the lead for the program. Really outstanding guy and truly loves to help people.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

I can't wait for the update stating these punks were busted


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

This is one thread that I can't wait to see the outcome. Which I hope it ends up with the thieves ending up in court.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Channel 3 just said they have identified these two and are asking for help finding them. Awesome!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Makes my decision to get a home security camera that more convincing.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Spencer Wease, left, and Lonnie Massey are wanted in connection to a boat burglary earlier this month. 


Escambia County Sheriff’s investigators are looking for two men in connection to a boat burglary earlier this month, a news release from the Sheriff’s Office said.

Lonnie Joe Massey, 18, and Spencer Stanhope Wease, 19, are thought to be involved in a Nov. 9 burglary from a boat docked at Sabine Marina on Pensacola Beach Boulevard, according to the release.


Deputies responded to a call of a burglary in progress, and two males in hooded sweatshirts were seen taking items from a boat. The suspects were able to escape, but some of the stolen items were recovered.


Anyone with information about the location of Massey or Wease is asked to contact Crime Stoppers at 433-STOP.*


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice, hope they get caught in time to enjoy a nice County Jail Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

There was a "wanted" type listing type on the online PNJ for a boat burglary. Two young men in hoodies.... one had a last name of Massey I think. This could be the burglary they were referencing. Edit... Just saw the post identifying them, I should have read through the thread.


----------

